
Fantasy Genetics Is the Most Important, and Worst, Science in Game of Thrones - sohkamyung
https://www.forbes.com/sites/startswithabang/2019/04/30/fantasy-genetics-is-the-most-important-and-worst-science-in-game-of-thrones/
======
MentatOnMelange
I don't think the author has ever seen the show... or at least, seems to be
forgetting some pretty prominent things from the show regarding the article's
subject. There are countless references, especially in the early seasons, to
the insanity of the "mad king" being the result of inbreeding. Even in-
universe the fact that the targaryons had extensive inbreeding is believed to
be the cause of many mentally-ill kings. Physical abnormalities aren't talked
about as much from what I recall but the principle is the same.

Also, Ned Stark arrives at the conclusion "this blonde kid couldn't have a
black haired father" after reading a history of the baratheon family going
back to the founding of the house and noticing literally every descendent had
black hair. This presumably was included in the story to exclude the
possibility of recessive genes appearing in the children but not the father.

------
mariuolo
The author forgets that in the GoT world they also have magic and walking
corpses and suspension of disbelief should also cover hair color and heat
resistance.

